# Kanger rba deck for subtank v1



## Ravynheart (6/9/15)

Unfortunately last night my rebuildable deck was broken (stubborn stripped screw and casing broke) and now I'm in desperate search for another one. I have a version 1 subtank (the big one) and I've struggled to find anyone with stock. I'm forced to use my drippers until this can be resolved. Please help!


----------



## capetocuba (6/9/15)

Ravynheart said:


> Unfortunately last night my rebuildable deck was broken (stubborn stripped screw and casing broke) and now I'm in desperate search for another one. I have a version 1 subtank (the big one) and I've struggled to find anyone with stock. I'm forced to use my drippers until this can be resolved. Please help!


Here you go, it's the updated deck 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ies/products/kangertech-subtank-mini-rba-plus


----------



## Ravynheart (6/9/15)

That's for the mini. Would it fit my big subtank?


----------



## Dubz (6/9/15)

Ravynheart said:


> That's for the mini. Would it fit my big subtank?


No it won't. I think your best bet would be to get it off Fasttech.


----------



## capetocuba (6/9/15)

Ravynheart said:


> That's for the mini. Would it fit my big subtank?


I'm pretty sure it would as they all use the same factory coils, so threading will be the same. Maybe someone can confirm, but I'm 99% sure.


----------



## Dubz (6/9/15)

capetocuba said:


> I'm pretty sure it would as they all use the same factory coils, so threading will be the same. Maybe someone can confirm, but I'm 99% sure.


You could use it with the top cap for the normal coils but as far as i can remember you may have to cut a bit off the chimney shaft as it gets too close to the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ravynheart (6/9/15)

Fasttech is not an option. I'm not going to live off a dripper for two months.


----------



## Raslin (6/9/15)

@Ashley A had some of these. Check with him


----------



## capetocuba (6/9/15)

I have both the old RBA base and new one. They are the same height. Both work on my first generation Subtank Mini.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ravynheart (6/9/15)

The thread by @Ashley A has been archived.


----------



## Ravynheart (6/9/15)

So, I find that the mini rba is the same as the subtank plus v2.it should fit on the top cap for the OCC coils


----------



## capetocuba (6/9/15)

Do the current OCC coils fit? If they do you should be good to go.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravynheart (6/9/15)

Yes they do fit. Now I just need to find one in the Durban area

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ravynheart (6/9/15)

Thank you for the assistance!


----------



## Ashley A (6/9/15)

Hi @Ravynheart . I still have the Subtank decks if you're interested.


----------

